# Freaking BiZzArRe TV ad



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

This bothers me in a couple of ways. It'd be funny- but its too creepy to be funny.

First it sort of degrades the notion of pregnancy imo by making a pregnancy test into some sort of slapstick spaceship or whatever its supposed to be... then they start talking about its sophisticated circuitry.. Is it a big screen computer or expensive home stereo? No! Its a pregnancy test. It says YES or NO. Just bizzare advertising points.

Than in what is obviously to anyone besides the guy who okayed that ad a self-damaging move, some pee hits the thing in slow-motion and the guy says its the most sophisticated piece of technology you'll ever pee on. Now that's just not funny and I think if I were possibly pregnant-though I cant say for sure it being physically impossible and what not- that I'd find that offensive.

Its just making too light of something serious.

Imagine driving by a school and their big outdoor bulletin board says Drop yer kids here we'll learn 'em good. Know what I mean? It just doesn't take itself seriously.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

And the guy says 'FINALLY, a pregnancy test so advanced...'

_Oh FINALLY! I wish I hadn't been curious as to whether I was pregnant 2 years ago because if I'd waited I could have used this one!_


----------

